# Fluval spec v -- heater



## jefferyluce (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! I bought myself a new fluval spec v. I am taking it slow I have ordered some fluval stratum for shrimp. Threw away the plastic screw for the light and bent it so it is level without it. 

What is e everyone using for a heater?? I would like to keep it in the pump compartment if I can. Pics would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm also wondering what heater Spec V owners would recommend. I've seen references to the Hydor 50w. Does this fit well in the pump compartment?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jager 50w maybe? Don't have a spec v so just guessing


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm using the Aqueon Pro Heater 50 watt in mine. It's a snug fit in the filter area.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

The hydor theo 25watt and 50watt are exactly the same size and fit perfectly in the pump chamber. I cut a small hole in the outflow line so that the water in the pump chamber would circulate better and be deep enough for the heater. 

The 50 watt on the absolute lowest setting keeps my tank at 80 degrees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have an Elite Mini 25w in my Spec V and when it gets cold it has a hard time keeping the temperature at a constant level usually it drops by 4-6 degrees. I would go with a 50w if I was going to buy another one down the road.


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

jefferyluce said:


> Hi everyone! I bought myself a new fluval spec v. I am taking it slow I have ordered some fluval stratum for shrimp. Threw away the plastic screw for the light and bent it so it is level without it.
> 
> What is e everyone using for a heater?? I would like to keep it in the pump compartment if I can. Pics would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


here's a youtube review of spec v and the heater he and I use (aqueon 10watt mini heater 17:35 on the video) fits perfect inside


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

Cell phone shot...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, all! 

The Aqueon 50w does indeed look snug. Based on its dimensions I thought it was going to be too tall when I looked at it. Still not sure if I want the heater in direct or near-direct contact with the pump and outflow line.

I had the Aqueon Elite mini heater in a 5-gal a while back, but after about 6 months something went wrong with it, raising the tank temp to 90, cooking all my fish and shrimp  I'm hesitant to try it again.

Think I might go with the Hydor Theo.


----------

